# Lamb Cake Slices



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Didn't write this ... have not smoked this .... wow. Just.....wow. 

(cut from review on tobaccoreviews.com)

*Blend Notes:* Contains real lamb juice and a hint of mint.

What makes Lamb Cake Slices so unique is, of course, the casing sprayed liberally on the Old Belt Kentucky leaf which is then mixed with quality Virginia and Perique before being pressed into cakes. I remember how cautious I was in trying my first bowl after learning that *the topping used was actually freeze dried leg of lamb (roasted and triple basted), that had been crushed and sprinkled throughout the tobacco.* Once I finally lit up, I was glad I did!

http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/blend_detail.cfm?ALPHA=L&TID=2950


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

As a die hard meat EATER
I must sayu
Pipestud is known for a quirky sense of humour,


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

This really made me laugh considering the blend description. I'll fire up a bowl if you will Doug. :tu

Blended to accompany New Zealand's famous red wines, these *meaty slices* rub out easily to facilitate filling


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ultramag said:


> This really made me laugh considering the blend description. I'll fire up a bowl if you will Doug. :tu
> 
> Blended to accompany New Zealand's famous red wines, these *meaty slices* rub out easily to facilitate filling


That sounds like a challenge !!!! ... see who u first.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I saw this on another board. Keep in mind what day it is!!!

And yes, I did fall for it.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Slow Triathlete said:


> I saw this on another board. *Keep in mind what day it is!!!
> *And yes, *I did fall for it*.


ditto. ... untill chad posted above.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Mmmmm... Sheep:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> Mmmmm... Sheep:dr:dr:dr


Easy, Joe. Keep your pants on.
:r


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*I tried this last night myself, for the first time. It's pretty dam good, however, I would prefer that a bit more mint flavoring be mixed into the blend. It goes so well with lamb!!!*:tu


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

JohnnyFlake said:


> *I tried this last night myself, for the first time. It's pretty dam good, however, I would prefer that a bit more mint flavoring be mixed into the blend. It goes so well with lamb!!!*:tu


Or curry!


----------



## squeeze left (Jun 28, 2006)

I would try this product except I'm a tobacavegitarian . . .

(well, okay, maybe if the lamb was organically grown)

. . . and, yes - I fell for it too.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Had to go hit the Indian buffet for lunch ... for some reason & had curried lamb & mint chutney on the brain.:hn


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Can't believe Zack hasn't chimed in on this


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

EvanS said:


> Can't believe Zack hasn't chimed in on this


Chimes and sheep hunting don't mix. :bn


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

I have never been able to find this for purchase at any tobacco store. Anyone know where I can pick up a tin?


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

parris001 said:


> I have never been able to find this for purchase at any tobacco store. Anyone know where I can pick up a tin?


Ummmm, it was an April Fools Day joke. Sorry to be the spoiler.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

Dang it! I fell for it! It sounded yummy and I have been looking for it.....


----------

